# A script to fix DTivo SP/SeriesID nightmare?



## Hichhiker

Ok, as more and more reports are coming in, it seems like the series ID's have changed in the guide data and DTivo 6.2a units are not keeping up. As a result many season passes are stopping recording this week and you basically have to add a new season pass to keep recording the shows. Shield seems to be the first of the shows to get hit, but everything seems to be going.

I was hoping I could persuade some kind soul with tcl/MFS scripting chops to write something like this:


Go through the SP list.
For each SP, search for name/channel combination
If another show appears that is NOT on SP list, 
add it above the original SP with same SP options

Seems simple enough (TivoWebPlus 2.0 does all of these functions in different parts of it, just not in this combination) - this will save a lot of headaches for us hacked Dtivo folk, plus it should be pretty re-usable in the long run as this is not the first time, and will probably not the last time something like this comes up.

I'd do it but it would take me some time to ramp up to figure how these things work and I simply do not have the time :-( I was hoping someone with a better understanding of things can do this a lot quicker.


Thanks.

-HH


----------



## Hichhiker

*NOTE:

I have now extracted the code into its own module and added some features. 
Full info can be found here*


This is the old version for the sake of record:
===================================

Well, a few days and no takers.

So, I took a few hours (to wife's chagrin) and cobbled together the attached monstrosity.

Please note that I do not really know TCL nor TivoWeb, so everything below should be considered experimental at best. It may trash your tivo, set your house on fire or step on your cat's tail. You have been warned.

Here is what I put together - in TivoWebPlus 2.0.0 that was installed on my tivo was a "gdchecker" module - I have added a bit of code to it to add a "Fix Season Pass" page. This page is practically identical to "Orphaned Season Passes" functionality - which lists all your season passes and checks to see if there is another Series with similar name that does not have a season pass. However in my version instead of inert red X - you get a link that looks like this "++ADD++" (really wish there was a Add graphic, but too tired to look for one) - if you click on it, it will attempt to add a season pass for this other show with same ID on same channel with same settings and place it with priority of one above the existing pass.

A few notes:

* This was meant to work with TWP 2.0.0 - I have no idea if it will work with any other version.
* Just drop my gdchecker.itcl over existing one in modules directory - but backup your old one just in case
* Sometimes when I just start TWP - it takes a few minutes before the page returns meaningful results - not sure why - guessing some MFS access does not work yet.
* Sometimes it takes a while for the season pass to be added and re-prioritized - so be patient. Once it is done you will get a link back to the "Fix SP screen"
* Try to use it in a single-threaded way (i.e. in one window, instead of opening multiple and do not use Back button) otherwise your new season passes may not end up in the expected order.

And lastly, since, as I mentioned, I am not a big TCL coder -- the code is heavily borrowed from gdchecker.itcl and ui_season_pass.itcl files . It was not my intention to take credit for or steal someone else's work - especially when it is repackaged with such a questionable quality - but I wanted to have a fix for this problem sooner rather than later. In any case, if I offended someone, please let me know. When I am a bit more awake I will try to track down the author of the gdchecker.

-HH

EDIT: Updated with a new version to work around Season Passes with no Series object attached. Don't forget to restart TWP after replacing the file.

EDIT: Version 4 - includes a fix for "keep at most: all" season passes and the priority number is now a link to the season pass editing screen.

Also, I am posting semi-functional version for TWP 2.1. It works, but does not set the priority on season passes correctly. Use TWP 2.0.0 version for full functionality.

NOTE: 
I have now extracted the code into its own module and added some features. 
Full info can be found here


----------



## HellFish

Nice idea. I tried it with South Park tonight, but received an error. Below is the output when I selected "++Add++"


Code:


Asking to add 2409273 just like 56049 with priority 13
This may take a while

Existing SP info is
Series Title: South Park
Type: 1
Stationfsid: 5165
Seriesfsid: 2409273 (old is 32978)
Quality: 100
Start Early: 0
End Late: 0
Kam: 10
Showtype: 1
Keep: 1
Created new season pass with id 2429411

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/addsp/56049/2409273/13' ''
no such object: 
    while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 6)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set oldpri [dbobj $sp get Priority]
set series [dbobj $sp get S..."
    (procedure "gdchecker_addsp" line 102)
    invoked from within
"gdchecker_addsp $chan [lindex $pathparts 2] [lindex $pathparts 3] [lindex $pathparts 4]"
    (procedure "MOD::action_gdchecker" line 19)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

Notes:
The original South Park was listed at #13 (out of 39). This script created a new SP for South Park, but it was placed at the bottom of the priority list (listed at 40). 
It does appear all the other season pass settings (keep at most, 1st run only, etc) transferred over without issue. I'll look at this in more detail later to make sure it is working as expected.

Thanks again for doing this. Even if I have to re-prioritize everything, this will make adding all the SPs a lot easier than typing them in with the remote.

I never even knew this GDchecker existed!

*edit:*
Also note, after transferring to my Tivo, I did a chmod 644 on the file. I noticed that is what all the other TWP modules are, and I saw this file was not. I do not know if the file works "as is" after ftping to the Tivo without chmodding the file first.

And I'm also running TWP v2.0.0 v- 12/14/07.


----------



## Hichhiker

HellFish said:


> The original South Park was listed at #13 (out of 39). This script created a new SP for South Park, but it was placed at the bottom of the priority list (listed at 40).
> It does appear all the other season pass settings (keep at most, 1st run only, etc) transferred over without issue. I'll look at this in more detail later to make sure it is working as expected.
> 
> Thanks again for doing this. Even if I have to re-prioritize everything, this will make adding all the SPs a lot easier than typing them in with the remote.
> 
> I never even knew this GDchecker existed!


Strange. Hmm, do you have any "non season-pass" season passes? I.e. something that is not series based?

Basically this script first adds the season pass and then re-prioritizes it to put it in the right place. As a debugging feature as I was writing this, I had it read the series name from EACH existing season pass as it sorts them and output it. But if there is a season pass without a series attached to it - it'll probably get confused. Luckily this is only unused debugging code which can be easily removed. I am going to update the upload in a sec with new code. Try that.

-HH


----------



## HellFish

I do have a 3 Wishlists set to auto-record, so they are included in my Season Pass list. I downloaded your new version, and encountered the same error. I figured the wishlists were still giving your modifications a problem, so I deleted them to see if that would eliminate the error-- It did not (I did make sure to restart TWP before attempting the new version).

Like I said before, it's creating the new Season Passes, it's just not putting them in the order that you are expecting. I'll be able to use it, and I'm grateful for you work, I just want to make sure you know I still get the following error: 


Code:


--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/addsp/56049/2409273/13' ''
can't read "spfsid": no such variable
    while executing
"if { $spfsid == $newspid } {
dbobj $sp set Priority $newpri
} else {
if { $priority == $newpri } {
incr priority
}
dbobj $sp set Priority $priority
in..."
    ("uplevel" body line 4)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set oldpri [dbobj $sp get Priority]
if { $spfsid == $newspid } ..."
    (procedure "gdchecker_addsp" line 102)
    invoked from within
"gdchecker_addsp $chan [lindex $pathparts 2] [lindex $pathparts 3] [lindex $pathparts 4]"
    (procedure "MOD::action_gdchecker" line 19)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--

If you want me to do any further testing, let me know.
Thanks again.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Hichhiker,
Thanks for putting this together... There appears to be a couple of us now. The checks are going through well, but each time I add a SP I get the following dump:

Asking to add 5900698 just like 119390 with priority 7
This may take a while

Existing SP info is
Series Title: Scrubs
Type: 1
Stationfsid: 98759
Seriesfsid: 5900698 (old is 92934)
Quality: 100
Start Early: 0
End Late: 0
Kam: 5
Showtype: 1
Keep: 1
Created new season pass with id 5967698

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/addsp/119390/5900698/7' ''
can't read "spfsid": no such variable
while executing
"if { $spfsid == $newspid } {
dbobj $sp set Priority $newpri
} else {
if { $priority == $newpri } {
incr priority
}
dbobj $sp set Priority $priority
in..."
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set oldpri [dbobj $sp get Priority]
if { $spfsid == $newspid } ..."
(procedure "gdchecker_addsp" line 102)
invoked from within
"gdchecker_addsp $chan [lindex $pathparts 2] [lindex $pathparts 3] [lindex $pathparts 4]"
(procedure "MOD::action_gdchecker" line 19)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--​
It does create the SP with the identical settings, but inserts the SP at the end of the list.

Do you think this may be caused by the prioritizer being busy?

I am on TWP 2.0.0 on 6.2 Zippered


----------



## Hichhiker

HellFish said:


> I do have a 3 Wishlists set to auto-record, so they are included in my Season Pass list. I downloaded your new version, and encountered the same error. I figured the wishlists were still giving your modifications a problem, so I deleted them to see if that would eliminate the error-- It did not (I did make sure to restart TWP before attempting the new version).
> 
> Like I said before, it's creating the new Season Passes, it's just not putting them in the order that you are expecting. I'll be able to use it, and I'm grateful for you work, I just want to make sure you know I still get the following error:
> 
> If you want me to do any further testing, let me know.
> Thanks again.


It is actually a different error. New version uploaded. Can you please test. (Seems like I got carried away when I deleted code and deleted needed code  )


----------



## PrimeRisk

Okay! That did it! Thank you very much!


----------



## HellFish

I just tested version 3. It went through without error, but it completely changed the order of my SP priorities. It made the new South Park SP the #1, and it shifted other SPs all over the place. My old #2 is now #36... very confusing stuff. I can provide a screen shot if you really need it. Let me know.


----------



## PrimeRisk

HellFish, are you using the back key or are you waiting for it to complete and clicking the "Go back to Fix SP Screen" link?


----------



## HellFish

I think I had the seasonpass page open in a different tab. I waited for the gdchecker to complete, then when I saw the "back to Fix SP Screen," I refreshed the seasonpass tab, and that is when I encountered the problem. 

I restored my original SP list, tried the "Fix SP" again, and it worked as expected... It must have been some type of user error on my part. It seems to be working as it should now.

Hopefully I'll be able to complete this task tomorrow. I'll report back the results.


----------



## rumpleteazer

Do I need to unzip this on the Tivo, or can I unzip it on my WinXP machine and upload with FTP?


----------



## Hichhiker

rumpleteazer said:


> Do I need to unzip this on the Tivo, or can I unzip it on my WinXP machine and upload with FTP?


You can do either, but remember that you need TivoWebPlus 2.0.0 for this module.

For those running Zippered 6.2 DTivos and have TWP 1.x - the easiest way to upgrade is to telnet into your tivo, and run following commands:

# make filesystem writable
rw
# Stop current TWP
twp stop

Then either rename or delete /tivowebplus directory (I recommend at least backing it up if you are planning to delete

Upload the new tivowebplus to / directory. Keep in mind that case matters. On my tivo, for some reason, it I uploaded to directory "TivoWebPlus" (I think because thats how it ships). If that's the case you can either rename it before the upload, or upload it as is and create a symlink via "ln -s /TivoWebPlus /tivowebplus" command. The end result should be the directory name in all lower case - as that is what zippered tivo expects.

At this point unzip and upload my version of gdchecker to /tivowebplus/modules directory over the one already there.

After you are done, you can either restart TWP via "twp start" command or just reboot your tivo

-HH


----------



## kb7sei

This script seems to work well. Thank you for the hard work!


----------



## Nugent

I know this is for TWP version 2.0.0, but I installed it anyway on my 6.2a HDVR2 running version 2.1.b3. To make it run I added 'variable compat "2.1.b3"' as the first line.

Running the script gives this dump:

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:gdchecker, path:/fixsps, env:, code:'NONE'
invalid command name "htmlEncode"
while executing
"htmlEncode $dispq"
(procedure "gdchecker_spsearchadd" line 6)
invoked from: "gdchecker_spsearchadd $title $ospfsid $priority"
(procedure "gdchecker_fixsps" line 116)
invoked from: "gdchecker_fixsps $chan"
(procedure "MOD::action_gdchecker" line 17)
invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--

I'm not sure what this means. Compatibilty with my TWP version would be a bonus!

TIA


----------



## Hichhiker

Nugent said:


> I know this is for TWP version 2.0.0, but I installed it anyway on my 6.2a HDVR2 running version 2.1.b3. To make it run I added 'variable compat "2.1.b3"' as the first line.
> 
> I'm not sure what this means. Compatibilty with my TWP version would be a bonus!
> 
> TIA


As I understand 2.1 broke comatibility with all modules for 2.0.0 - that error seems to have nothing to do with anything I wrote. Tonight I will look to see if there is something similar to gdchecker in 2.1 and if it is easy, add my code to it. No promises though. Meanwhile, you can always stop your 2.1, run a clean install of 2.0.0 to get this fixed, then reactivate your 2.1 

-HH


----------



## djl25

htmlEncode was renamed html_encode for consistency a while back. If you need a good reference for changes in TWP 2.1, check out btu's wiki at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/compatibility_changes_in_21?wikiPageId=1194472.



Hichhiker said:


> As I understand 2.1 broke comatibility with all modules for 2.0.0 - that error seems to have nothing to do with anything I wrote. Tonight I will look to see if there is something similar to gdchecker in 2.1 and if it is easy, add my code to it. No promises though. Meanwhile, you can always stop your 2.1, run a clean install of 2.0.0 to get this fixed, then reactivate your 2.1
> 
> -HH


----------



## Hichhiker

djl25 said:


> htmlEncode was renamed html_encode for consistency a while back. If you need a good reference for changes in TWP 2.1, check out btu's wiki at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/compatibility_changes_in_21?wikiPageId=1194472.


Thanks. I updated the code, and it _almost_ works, but for whatever reason the newly created season passes are not properly prioritized (new ones are on the bottom instead of above the old ones). The code that does this is identical from 2.0.0 to 2.1 and it works on 2.0.0 - so I am a bit stumped as to why this is happening.

Also, FOR EVERYONE - I am surprised no one has noticed, but I found a bug in the "3" version. Due to a wrong default, when you try to recreate SP that has a "keep at most" set to "all", it gets reset to 5 episodes. Please double check your season passes - you can see them all at a glance using /seasonpass url on TivoWebPlus.

I will be posting new version with a fix soon.

UPDATE: Version 4 is posted

-HH


----------



## kenr

The script appears to work for me, the new season pass is inserted, but the To Do list doesn't appear to get populated correctly. For example, I fixed the Season Pass for Psych, but the To Do list still doesn't show that the 9/12/08 show will be recorded.

If I remove and add the season pass manually, the To Do list is being updated.


----------



## Hichhiker

kenr said:


> The script appears to work for me, the new season pass is inserted, but the To Do list doesn't appear to get populated correctly. For example, I fixed the Season Pass for Psych, but the To Do list still doesn't show that the 9/12/08 show will be recorded.
> 
> If I remove and add the season pass manually, the To Do list is being updated.


It takes some time to populate the list. Let it sit for a bit and check. If still not doing it, reorder one season pass from the menu, this should trigger todo list rebuild, but it should not be necessary. It did populate the todos on my box, although I did not check for a while so I am not exactly sure how long it should take.

-HH


----------



## HellFish

I noticed that too, kenr. For whatever reason, it takes the ToDo list longer to update when using TWP to make modifications in general. If you move the priority of 1 show in your ToDo list via the remote after working with TWP, the Tivo will do a scan of everything on the SP list. This should update the ToDo list.

I fixed as much as I could last night, but I still have to correct shows that aren't currently airing, like BSG, later when the show comes back. Make sure you don't forget about those shows.

I have also removed the shows that had no upcoming episodes under the old SeriesID. Now I need to keep track of what shows I've fixed, what shows I still need to look up later, and what shows currently have 2 active SeriesIDs. Thanks DTV!

edit: HH, you're quick with the replies in here! Thanks again for your assistance through all of this.


----------



## wuzfuzzy

When I try to laucnh GDchecker this is what I get. Any clue around this one?

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:gdchecker, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
invalid command name "MOD::action_gdchecker"
while executing
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


----------



## Hichhiker

wuzfuzzy said:


> When I try to laucnh GDchecker this is what I get. Any clue around this one?
> 
> -------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:gdchecker, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
> invalid command name "MOD::action_gdchecker"
> while executing
> "$cmd $chan $path $env"
> --cut here--


Two questions - did you download the 2.1 version and two, did you restart TWP after you installed it over the existing one. This seems like it is not even finding the module/gdchecker.itcl file. If it is found, make sure it was not corrupted when transferred to the tivo. (try unzipping it on tivo and/or running dos2unix command on it)

-HH


----------



## wuzfuzzy

1) Yes 2.1 veriosn
2) restarted TWP
I have tried resending the file ftp (binary) a few times while TWp stoppeed and restarting. Also ran dos2unix on it just in case

I can;t get the same error as before but now if i try to use the Scripted version I can see in TWP logs this

Loading modules...-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--Error loading module gdchecker
missing close-brace
while compiling
"proc gdchecker_addsp {chan objectid newid pri} { ..."
(file "/TivoWebPlus/modules/gdchecker.itcl" line 1297)
invoked from: "source /TivoWebPlus/modules/gdchecker.itcl"
(in namespace eval "::MOD" script line 1)
invoked from: "namespace eval MOD "source $f""
--cut here--

--Warning: The following modules are incompatible with this version of TWP
gdchecker,

Then It removes the GDchecker from the menu and I have to replace the old verision of the script to get the link back 



Hichhiker said:


> Two questions - did you download the 2.1 version and two, did you restart TWP after you installed it over the existing one. This seems like it is not even finding the module/gdchecker.itcl file. If it is found, make sure it was not corrupted when transferred to the tivo. (try unzipping it on tivo and/or running dos2unix command on it)
> 
> -HH


----------



## Hichhiker

wuzfuzzy said:


> 1) Yes 2.1 veriosn


Ok, sorry, looks like I screwed up on 2.1 version and accidentally added a few rogue characters to the file right before upload (bad Hichhiker!!) - a fixed version of 2.1 code is up as "4a". This one came off the tivo I was testing it on, so I am sure it works (well, almost works, as per description above the 2.1 version does NOT successfully set the priority on the new season passes like 2.0.0 version)

-HH


----------



## Nugent

Thanks Hitchhiker! As noted, new season passes are added at the end, i.e. lowest priority. Easy to fix with TWP.


----------



## Hichhiker

Nugent said:


> Thanks Hitchhiker! As noted, new season passes are added at the end, i.e. lowest priority. Easy to fix with TWP.


It really bugs me, it is exactly same code running on same Tivo on 2.0.0 and 2.1, and it works on 2.0.0 and not on 2.1 The only thing I can think of is that somehow MFS access functions are defined in TWP and they differ somehow.

-HH


----------



## rbautch

Nice tool! Thanks for the hard work on this. My only gripe is that took awhile to manually go through all the shows and create new season passes. I may be a special case because I have a huge number of season passes on one of my tivos. I thought of editing the module into a tcl script that runs through all the season passes and creates new ones automatically if there's an exact match.


----------



## Hichhiker

rbautch said:


> Nice tool! Thanks for the hard work on this. My only gripe is that took awhile to manually go through all the shows and create new season passes. I may be a special case because I have a huge number of season passes on one of my tivos. I thought of editing the module into a tcl script that runs through all the season passes and creates new ones automatically if there's an exact match.


I know its slow. Especially as you keep adding extra season passes it gets slower and slower. Most of the relevant code that is slow was lifted straight from gdchecker original code and I suspect the need to execute a search of entire guide data for each SP and then search entire SP list for each match makes the delays grow exponentially. I thought of rewriting the whole thing from scratch now that I have a little better handle on TCL and TWP coding - but in the end I realized this is something that was needed now and is not likely to be needed again and figured investment in time to rewrite it is just not worth it - its much better to hack something functional for the time being and get it in people's hands.

On the other hand, adding the season passes automatically would be nice. If you see my original post - that's what I wanted to do initially, but settled on semi-automatic way to get it done quickly.

-HH


----------



## djl25

Does any of this apply?



Hichhiker said:


> It really bugs me, it is exactly same code running on same Tivo on 2.0.0 and 2.1, and it works on 2.0.0 and not on 2.1 The only thing I can think of is that somehow MFS access functions are defined in TWP and they differ somehow.
> 
> -HH


----------



## cup0spam

oh you totally rock. this script worked perfectly. Having to readd all of my 86 season passes would have been such a PITA.


----------



## kenr

I have one suggestion for an improvement. For shows such as LIFE, the script finds all show titles that begin with LIFE. It would be nice if it only matched the exact title instead of all of them


----------



## kenr

kenr said:


> I have one suggestion for an improvement. For shows such as LIFE, the script finds all show titles that begin with LIFE. It would be nice if it only matched the exact title instead of all of them


I decided to implement this improvement myself. Please use at your own risk. I hope the original poster of this script can look at my change and bless it.


----------



## Hichhiker

kenr said:


> I have one suggestion for an improvement. For shows such as LIFE, the script finds all show titles that begin with LIFE. It would be nice if it only matched the exact title instead of all of them


I thought of that, and stopped short of doing it because some shows do change slightly from year to year (like some reality shows) - but I am not sure it is worth the extra overhead nor even that it would work for that.



kenr said:


> I decided to implement this improvement myself. Please use at your own risk. I hope the original poster of this script can look at my change and bless it.


Thanks. I'll look at it first chance I get.

-HH


----------



## Robin

I hate to be such a n00b, but I can't figure out where to put this. 

I have a zippered dtivo running twp 2.0.0, but I've done virtually nothing with it since it Just Works. I've telneted in but ls gives me:



Code:


7                                   Showing.temp.42
ApgManager                          SiHost
Correlation.temp.34                 SystemServices
Genre.temp.0                        Tms.temp.10
KnownHostComponent                  Tms.temp.8
NetworkVideoService                 dbgc-mcp
PassKeyComponent                    gotomydvr_settings
Program.temp.42                     hppm
Program.temp.44                     huxley
Program.temp.46                     mcp
ProgramToSeries.temp.20             mfsd
RendezvousClient                    myworld
S_EventSwitcherSocket83             myworld.lck
ShowcaseHasClipIndex.temp.0         netperf.debug
ShowcaseHasProgramIndex.temp.0      rating_debug.txt
ShowcaseIdTmsIdToIdentIndex.temp.0  shmemd
ShowcaseIdentToIdIndex.temp.0       tcphonehome
ShowcaseIdentToProgramIndex.temp.0  tcphonehome.lck
Showing.temp.38                     tmkpidmap
Showing.temp.40                     tmkpidmap.lock

Where is the TivoWebPlus directory?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

cd /
or it may be in/hacks
or in /var
or in /var/hack


----------



## bengalfreak

Robin said:


> Where is the TivoWebPlus directory?
> 
> Thanks!


You're in that weird directory when you first telnet in. A 'CD /' should get you to the root directory and there you should see one called TivoWebPlus assuming a zippered DTivo.


----------



## Da Goon

export HOME=/


----------



## Robin

Thanks, I'm now feeling like an enormous dork for not thinking of that.


----------



## sk33t3r

WOOHOO Thank you Hicchiker. My wife had just noticed her SP's were housed today, I restarted the box, i even update the zipper, still no go, I statred looking on here and foudn this thread, I stopped tivoweb and ftp'd your gdchecker.itcl fixed started tivoweb and ran your script and all is fine. I damn sure didnt want to go through all 90 SP's. Oh and im at 6.2a, what the new features on 6.4??


----------



## Robin

Got it running...you're awesome, thanks!


----------



## The Flush

Pretty slick Hichhiker. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jonathan_S

sk33t3r said:


> Oh and im at 6.2a, what the new features on 6.4??


Someone correct me if I'm wrong (I never had the 6.4 software).

6.4 added the deleted items folder (and with it the no-confirmation deleting from Now Playing)
6.4 added the new advanced wishlists
6.4 may have added support for overlap protection (?)
6.4 removed the ability to enable Multi-Room Viewing via hacking.


----------



## Hichhiker

Jonathan_S said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong (I never had the 6.4 software).
> 
> 6.4 added the deleted items folder (and with it the no-confirmation deleting from Now Playing)


Already available on 6.2 via TWP



> 6.4 added the new advanced wishlists


Could be useful - I think you can use this to filter out Daily Show repeats and such



> 6.4 may have added support for overlap protection (?)


Also available on hacked 6.2's.



> 6.4 removed the ability to enable Multi-Room Viewing via hacking.


I think instead of MRV they added support HME (Apps running on pc, but displaying on tivo). I've heard there are hacked together tools to use HME plus MFSFTP to emulate MRV - but I have not seen them yet

-HH


----------



## kkesler

Put this on three tivos. 

Unit 1. Worked perfectly.

Unit 2. Worked for about 15 minutes. Tivo rebooted, then the gdchecker item on the Tivoweb/System menu was gone. New file is still in the modules directory.

Unit 3. Put file in the modules directory, restarted Tivoweb, gdchecker item on the system menu disappeared. File is still in place.

On both 2 and 3 the permissions and ownership are set like the original.

Thanks for your efforts, BTW. :up:


----------



## Hichhiker

kkesler said:


> Put this on three tivos.
> Unit 2. Worked for about 15 minutes. Tivo rebooted, then the gdchecker item on the Tivoweb/System menu was gone. New file is still in the modules directory.
> 
> Unit 3. Put file in the modules directory, restarted Tivoweb, gdchecker item on the system menu disappeared. File is still in place.
> 
> On both 2 and 3 the permissions and ownership are set like the original.


Are all the Tivos zippered or hacked same way? Are they all running TWP 2.0? Check to see if tivowebplus is running from right directory. If it is TWP 2.0, its probably /TivoWebPlus but it could be anything depending on how it was installed. It may be that there are several installation of TWP and you are uploading to wrong one. (may especially explain the one that stopped working after reboot)

Also, if all else is right, run dos2unix on the gdchecker.itcl file. Can't hurt.

Come to think of it, also check if the file system was in read-write mode when you uploaded. Some FTP clients fake it and it works until it doesn't. Unlikely, but check anyway.

-HH


----------



## kkesler

Hichhiker said:


> Are all the Tivos zippered or hacked same way? Are they all running TWP 2.0? Check to see if tivowebplus is running from right directory. If it is TWP 2.0, its probably /TivoWebPlus but it could be anything depending on how it was installed. It may be that there are several installation of TWP and you are uploading to wrong one. (may especially explain the one that stopped working after reboot)
> 
> Also, if all else is right, run dos2unix on the gdchecker.itcl file. Can't hurt.
> 
> Come to think of it, also check if the file system was in read-write mode when you uploaded. Some FTP clients fake it and it works until it doesn't. Unlikely, but check anyway.
> 
> -HH


They were RW, as I initially made that mistake.

The directories are different on some of them, so I copied it to all of them. No joy. Is there a directory structure hard coded in the gdchecker.ircl file for TWP's location?


----------



## Hichhiker

kkesler said:


> They were RW, as I initially made that mistake.
> 
> The directories are different on some of them, so I copied it to all of them. No joy. Is there a directory structure hard coded in the gdchecker.ircl file for TWP's location?


No, its not hard coded, but if you are running TWP from a directory other than one you placed the module into, it is not likely to work.

Also, when you restart the TWP, I find the most functional way to do it is via the web GUI. The Zipper scripts do not always work as expected and *you must restart TWP before it picks up the new module*

-HH


----------



## kkesler

Hichhiker said:


> No, its not hard coded, but if you are running TWP from a directory other than one you placed the module into, it is not likely to work.
> 
> Also, when you restart the TWP, I find the most functional way to do it is via the web GUI. The Zipper scripts do not always work as expected and *you must restart TWP before it picks up the new module*
> 
> -HH


It's in the same directory, and something is happening because the gdchecker item is gone from the system menu after I rename the original and then put the new gdchecker.itcl there and restart.


----------



## Hichhiker

kkesler said:


> It's in the same directory, and something is happening because the gdchecker item is gone from the system menu after I rename the original and then put it there and restart.


Did you do "dos2unix"? Try that.

Also, try using /quit URL to kill TWP and restart it from command line. See what, if any, error messages you get.

-HH


----------



## kkesler

Hichhiker said:


> Did you do "dos2unix"? Try that.
> 
> Also, try using /quit URL to kill TWP and restart it from command line. See what, if any, error messages you get.
> 
> -HH


Not familiar with that syntax, help me out?


----------



## Da Goon

/path/to/twp/tivoweb console


----------



## Hichhiker

kkesler said:


> Not familiar with that syntax, help me out?


dos2unix FILENAME (for example: dos2unix gdchecker.itcl)

It will remove any DOS style line ends from a text file in case they get introduced.

-HH


----------



## kkesler

Hichhiker said:


> dos2unix FILENAME (for example: dos2unix gdchecker.itcl)
> 
> It will remove any DOS style line ends from a text file in case they get introduced.
> 
> -HH


Sorry, I was talking about the " /quit URL to kill TWP" you mentioned.


----------



## Hichhiker

kkesler said:


> Sorry, I was talking about the " /quit URL to kill TWP" you mentioned.


hehe, http://<tivoip>/quit - or just select shutdown from menu (from your web browser)


----------



## sk33t3r

Well update on my machine, the SP's still didint work, so after that i downlaoded the 64a slices and used slicer to install them, now the machine still isnt recording SP's, so im goin gto wipe it and start fresh.


----------



## Hichhiker

OK, I've taken some input and here is the preview of the next version.

I have separated this into its own module and added a bunch of features:

* Exact title matches
* Links to delete season passes
* (ab)use of tivo icons for links.
* Cross links to existing season passes


Attached is the beta version (2.0.0 only for now)

NOTE: Please wait a minute or two after restarting TWP. It seems it caches the guide data and if you hit the script before it finishes caching, you will get a lot of shows not found in the guide data.

Updates: 
1.0.1 - Fixed a bug that offered misleading "No Episodes" message


----------



## Swytch

I just wanted to say thank you for creating this, it worked perfectly for me. Im still on the old 3.1.5 on my HR 10-250 (really need to just take the time to upgrade already), and was running the old version of TWP, but using your instructions easily upgraded to TWP 2.0, installed your updated gdchecker module, and fixed all 64 of my SPs in under an hour, Ive been watching my too do list for the past couple weeks now and everything is recording like it should.

Ill have to try out the new module soon, as I actually see it as being useful in the future as I have SPs that may still need to be fixed but dont currently have upcoming episodes.

Again thank you for creating this, I was about ready to delete all my season passes and start over manually.


----------



## Swytch

Tried out the new module tonight and just have to say it works perfectly and is a great improvement over the previous version, was able to fix a few more SPs that now have upcoming episodes. Will definitely be keeping this module and will be using it again and again

Thanks again!


----------



## Hichhiker

Swytch said:


> Tried out the new module tonight and just have to say it works perfectly and is a great improvement over the previous version, was able to fix a few more SPs that now have upcoming episodes. Will definitely be keeping this module and will be using it again and again
> 
> Thanks again!


You are welcome. It could use more work, but the need for it seems to have ebbed, so for now it will be as is.

-HH


----------



## kkesler

Hichhiker said:


> You are welcome. It could use more work, but the need for it seems to have ebbed, so for now it will be as is.
> 
> -HH


Me again. 

I get the SP Fixer menu item, but when I click it I get a 404 error.


----------



## kkesler

Any chance for some help? Please?


----------



## byrd

What am I doing wrong here? For some reason I can't get the sp_fixer.itcl to work.

- I've copied the sp_fixer.itcl file to the /TivoWebPlus/modules directory
- I've changed the permissions of the file to -rwxr-xr-x (755)
- I've run dos2unix on sp_fixer.itcl
- I've done a TWP simple restart, TWP full restart, and a full Tivo reboot

I'm still not seeing any SP Fixer menu item. Where will the menu item get added? To the System Menu where the GD Checker is located? What else could be causing an issue? Would I be better off just installing the GD Checker script located at the very beginning of this thread rather then the SP Fixer? Does the GD Checker need to be installed WITH the SP Checker?

FWIW, I'm working on a Dtivo that was hacked with Instantcake and PTVnet. TivoWebPlus v2.1.b2 was then installed using rbautch's enhancement script (tweak.sh).

Any help would GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Hichhiker

byrd said:


> What am I doing wrong here? For some reason I can't get the sp_fixer.itcl to work.
> ...
> 
> FWIW, I'm working on a Dtivo that was hacked with Instantcake and PTVnet. TivoWebPlus v2.1.b2 was then installed using rbautch's enhancement script (tweak.sh).


You are not reading carefully enough. sp_fixer and modified gdchecker were both made for 2.0.0 only. They will not work with 2.1. There is a version of gdchecker for 2.1, however it has significant shortcomings (namely for whatever reason it fails to set proper priority of the newly created pass).

My recommendation, downgrade to 2.0.0 while you use sp_fixer. You can either revert back to 2.1 or keep 2.0.0 after you are done.

I was going to look into why 2.1 version does not work, but there was not enough time nor interest.:-/

-HH


----------



## byrd

Hichhiker said:


> You are not reading carefully enough. sp_fixer and modified gdchecker were both made for 2.0.0 only. They will not work with 2.1. There is a version of gdchecker for 2.1, however it has significant shortcomings (namely for whatever reason it fails to set proper priority of the newly created pass).
> 
> My recommendation, downgrade to 2.0.0 while you use sp_fixer. You can either revert back to 2.1 or keep 2.0.0 after you are done.
> 
> I was going to look into why 2.1 version does not work, but there was not enough time nor interest.:-/
> 
> -HH


Okay, well I suppose I look like a dork now... I just went back and reread the current post with the sp_fixer.itcl link, and see where you said "Attached is the beta version (2.0.0 only for now)". If I use gdchecker-4a-2.1b3.zip will I simply need to re-verify the season pass priority order when I'm done?

I'm not much of a Linux guru, so I was hoping to be able to avoid having to figure out how to uninstall TWP 2.1 and reinstall the old version if possible. I do want to fix the season pass issues though, so I might not have a choice! The wife is getting a bit frustrated as we've been missing a good few recordings lately.

Thanks for the help, and sorry for asking the already answered question. 

...After doing a bit more reading around the forum, it looks like the "downgrade" to TWP 2.0 shouldn't be too painful. I'm going to give that a shot tonight before trying to use the gdchecker-4a-2.1b3.


----------



## Hichhiker

byrd said:


> Okay, well I suppose I look like a dork now...I just went back and reread the current post with the sp_fixer.itcl link, and see where you said "Attached is the beta version (2.0.0 only for now)". If I use gdchecker-4a-2.1b3.zip will I simply need to re-verify the season pass priority order when I'm done?


No worries, happens to the best of us. As for 2.1, it has not been tested much, but if priority issue is the only problem, basically when it recreates the season pass it becomes the lowest priority - so after you are done, you will need to re prioritize your passes - but as the original passes are still there, you can use them as guide. A piece of advice though, when you move the new passes next to old, always put new pass above old one (or vice versa) so that you know which one is which.

Another bug that may or may not be there (may even be in 2.0.0 version) is sometimes keep at most resets to 5 - I'd double check that when you are done.



byrd said:


> I'm not much of a Linux guru, so I was hoping to be able to avoid having to figure out how to uninstall TWP 2.1 and reinstall the old version if possible. I do want to fix the season pass issues though, so I might not have a choice! The wife is getting a bit frustrated as we've been missing a good few recordings lately.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and sorry for asking the already answered question.
> 
> ...After doing a bit more reading around the forum, it looks like the "downgrade" to TWP 2.0 shouldn't be too painful. I'm going to give that a shot tonight before trying to use the gdchecker-4a-2.1b3.


An easy way to deal with 2 versions of TWP is to do something like:

* Shut down TWP

* Rename TWP directory (if it is called tivowebplus, call it tivowebplus-2.1 or something, you do that with (mv tivowebplus tivowebplus-2.1) command

* Download TWP 2.0.0 tarball and extract it in same directory that contained tiwowebplus dir - (on zippered tivos it is "/") Your best bet is to extract on tivo itself rather than on PC - a lot less problems that way

* Once extracted, make sure it is in a directory that is NOT same as original name , or if you want just rename it to something like "tivowebplus-2.0.0"

* Now you should have 2 directories (tivowebplus-2.1 and tivowebplus-2.0.0) instead of the one the system expects (tivowebplus) - make system happy by adding a sym-link to version you want to use (ln -s tivowebplus-2.0.0 tivowebplus)

You should now be able to run 2.0.0. If you do want to go back to 2.1, all you need to do is delete the symlink and recreate it to 2.1 installation - just don't forget to shut down TWP before switching. Also, if you are working in "/" filesystem, don't forget to make it writable

-HH


----------



## Porterx

removed by author


----------



## Hichhiker

Porterx said:


> I guess I don't know how to install a twp module.


if i remember correctly, you add it to modules subdirectory under your TWP installation.

-HH


----------



## Porterx

Hichhiker said:


> if i remember correctly, you add it to modules subdirectory under your TWP installation.
> 
> -HH


I didn't realize it but I'm running twp v2.1.b2 I really like this version of twp. I tried to put twp v2.0 in as the above instructions say but couldn't get it to work so I continue to use twp v2.1.b2

I see the gdchecker for 2.1 is for twp v2.1.b3 Should it still work for me? I dropped it into the modules directory and couldn't get it to work.

Porterx


----------



## Porterx

I finally got twp 2.0 installed and working and got sp_fixer to show up in twp 2.0's main menu. I'm sure I'm missing something because after rereading the entire thread, everyone says it works for them and I don't know if it works for me or not.

How can they tell? How do I know it's working?

When sp_fixer is running, I get the 4 columns. What do I do now? Do I click the thumbs down in the 2nd or 4th column? What exactly are the steps that I must do after I click sp_fixer?

Cougar Town, Modern Family, Hank and The Middle all show up as original air date of 11/18/09 and I had already manually, through TWP's HiGuide, scheduled them to record so I know that they're in the guide. Cougar Town shows up in the 2nd column as a Thumbs Down and in the 4th column as a Star. The other three shows show as a Thumbs Down in the 2nd column and as a Thumbs Down (Not found in guide. Delete this season pass) in the 4th column. Hence my confusion.

Thanks,
Porterx


----------



## Hichhiker

Porterx said:


> I finally got twp 2.0 installed and working and got sp_fixer to show up in twp 2.0's main menu. I'm sure I'm missing something because after rereading the entire thread, everyone says it works for them and I don't know if it works for me or not.
> 
> How can they tell? How do I know it's working?
> 
> When sp_fixer is running, I get the 4 columns. What do I do now? Do I click the thumbs down in the 2nd or 4th column? What exactly are the steps that I must do after I click sp_fixer?
> 
> Cougar Town, Modern Family, Hank and The Middle all show up as original air date of 11/18/09 and I had already manually, through TWP's HiGuide, scheduled them to record so I know that they're in the guide. Cougar Town shows up in the 2nd column as a Thumbs Down and in the 4th column as a Star. The other three shows show as a Thumbs Down in the 2nd column and as a Thumbs Down (Not found in guide. Delete this season pass) in the 4th column. Hence my confusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porterx


Ok, its been a while since I used this, but as far as I remember, they way this works is it lists all the season passes it has, and lists all the versions of that show that match same name. Now for each match it tells you if you already have a season pass, if it is same one as the search one, a new one, etc. Now, the icons on the side are actually actions, based on what is possible for this show. For example, you can add a season pass with matching configuration/priority if one is missing. I am abusing existing icons, so they may be a bit confusing, but Mouse-over them to see what each does.

-HH


----------



## Porterx

I think I got it now. Thanks, Hichhiker.

Porterx


----------



## kenr

Since the beginning of the year, this program is not detecting season pass problems here in the NY area for channel 5. On the DirecTiVo the channel for all my channel 5 season passes has changed from FOXE to NY5. Now these season passes do not record any of the shows broadcast on channel 5.

Season Pass Fixer does not recognize a problem in this case and I find I'm resorting to just removing and adding back my season passes on the TiVo.


----------

